# French Ring Video



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Here is some footage of the trial in Puerto Rico this past weekend. The trial was hosted by Caribbean Dog Sport Club and Adverture dog Sport. The judge was Michel Valadon (France) and the decoys were Bob Solomini and Frank Nourry. Scores will be posted on the American Ringsport Federation message board (www.FrenchRing.com) shortly. I would like to say thanks to all, it was a BLAST!! 

Craig, I'm sorry you could not make it.
And again congrats to all the NARA champs!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX_bdDsvQ14


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Great Video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Nice field! Thanks for the look see!


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks like a great time Billy. Congrats to all that trialed and to the decoy's for their hard work!!


----------



## Michael Wandell (Oct 12, 2009)

Billy DiSciullo said:


> (www.FrenchRing.com)
> 
> 
> This is the correct website for the ARF home page http://frenchringsport.com/


----------



## Jason Davis (Oct 12, 2009)

Michael Wandell said:


> Billy DiSciullo said:
> 
> 
> > (www.FrenchRing.com)
> ...


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks Mike! I was half asleep when I posted.


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Billy
A job well done congrats to you both.
Awesome looking field sorry I missed it.
Craig


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Here we go again...sorry for the mix up!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOqH7cYNjAE


----------



## Breonna Davis (Nov 13, 2009)

Billy!! It was so good to see Urban work again!! He looks so good!!!  Good Job!


----------



## Billy DiSciullo (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey Bre,

I'm glad you enjoyed it!! It was a great trial!! 

Billy


----------

